# Help with Visa



## Geekboy (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m 67 years old. My comprehension skills aren’t what they used to be.
Does anyone know if there is a service or an immigration lawyer that would handle all the visa work necessary to help us move to Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Geekboy said:


> I’m 67 years old. My comprehension skills aren’t what they used to be.
> Does anyone know if there is a service or an immigration lawyer that would handle all the visa work necessary to help us move to Germany?


Just checking - do you or your wife have any relatively recent European ancestry of any country in Europe?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Based on the other thread, I don't think you'd be entitled to a visa.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Geekboy said:


> I’m 67 years old. My comprehension skills aren’t what they used to be.
> Does anyone know if there is a service or an immigration lawyer that would handle all the visa work necessary to help us move to Germany?


If you do a search on 'German Visa Consultants' or 'Immigration lawyer + location you want to move to (or the next bigger city)' you should get plenty of results.

I am based in Berlin and while I know immigration lawyers here, a Berlin-based one will do you no good if you want to move to Baden-Württemberg.

There certainly are experts out there who will guide you through the process and even find you an apartment. Since they do this for a living, it will come with a price tag.

You'd also have to decide whether you want to deal with your nearest German consulate/Embassy before you move or come over as tourists and then deal with your local authority. Dealing with the Embassy may save you a lot of money if it's a strict no, but the local authority may or may not be more flexible in their approach.


----------

